# 1/43 scale Schuco Junior Line diorama



## STUTZ

I started a thread in the 1/43 Scale forum with the 1/43 scale Schuco Junior Line diorama, but thought it would be nice to inform HT members in the Dioramas forum about these afforable dioramas. The accessories and the people that come in this set are worth the price, and you get a diecast car to boot!


----------



## Rattrap

Where do you find these?


----------



## STUTZ

Rattrap said:


> Where do you find these?


I bought this one at a train show 2 weeks ago. You may want to check a hobby store in your area. I'm going to do the same. I didn't know they existed. I foolishly didn't buy the other diorama that the vendor had.


----------



## free spirit

hi stutz bet you will be going to more train shows l.o.l.
i seen it over at johns place but couldnt reply 
no longer a member there .
looks nice . have fun with your new toy l.o.l.

pearl


----------



## STUTZ

free spirit said:


> hi stutz bet you will be going to more train shows l.o.l.
> i seen it over at johns place but couldnt reply
> no longer a member there .
> looks nice . have fun with your new toy l.o.l.
> 
> pearl



Hi pearl! :wave: I bought several buildings at the train show 2 weeks ago. Yesterday and today was another toy show. I went home with 4 more bags of goodies, but couldn't find one building that I liked. It won't be long......fall and winter will be here soon. The BIG shows in my area are in November and December. I don't feel like detailing any buildings right now.

Take Care!......STUTZ


----------



## free spirit

hi stutz 
yes winter is the big train shows up here also 
im the same ,winter is the time to be inside 
and do the boring little projects 
i was looking at the 1/43 cars you have the other day 
never look at that board some neat cars 
you might want to check out legacy motors 
forums there is another link i found one time 
[picture this ] it was called if you find it 
its dioramas and some customs 
real nice stuff also great place for diorama ideas


----------



## STUTZ

Thanks for the info pearl! I'll stopped in to take a look.


----------



## free spirit

this is the link 
http://gallery.diecast.org/

pearl


----------



## STUTZ

Thanks pearl!


----------

